# How to lose a small beer gut/love handles?



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

I have what I guess you could call a spare tire. I'm 6 ft and weigh 180 pounds, but a lot of that is just my beer gut. I was at my healthiest at around 165-170. Even then though, I still had love handles.

My question is, how do I get rid of this? I've already stopped drinking beer. I'll have a drink occasionally if I go out to eat, but nothing at home. I've also started eating healthier and cut out most junk food and limit pizza/sub eating to once a week.

I basically put on this weight the past year by drinking beer at home and eating lots of stoffer's mac and cheese while not exercising at all. Then I put a stop to it and started walking my dogs in the better weather and playing basketball for an hour a few days a week, but I've basically just evened out.

I signed up for the gym and despite hating the treadmill, was going on it for a couple weeks and didn't lose a pound.

So I'm not sure what types of exercises I should be doing to cut off the fat and if I should be eating even healthier? The thing is, I like food. I have no problem cutting out soda/alcohol and junk food and only eating a sub/pizza occasionally, but I'm not going to eat salads all day and starve myself.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

"Insanity"



it can be downloaded for free on the net if you know where and how to look for it. It will solve your problem


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

i read this as how to lose a small bear


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ExotikTamale said:


> While your at it check out P90x as well, **** is legit but hard as hell, same goes for Insanity.


I've been meaning to check out P90X


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

You wont lose that kind of body fat without strict dieting. There's a saying, "abs are made in the kitchen, not in the Gym" and it's very true, also, it takes months and years, rather than weeks and months.

So unless you're prepared to stick to a strict, long term dieting regime, then you're probably better off just exercising regularly with the goal to keep fit, rather than trying to lose that particular fat, as it's among the last on the body to go.

You need a calorie deficit to lose weight, if you're not losing weight even when exercising, then you're eating too much, or you're eating the wrong things.

This is oversimplifying things, but really, you're looking at lean cuts of meat, chicken and filleted fish, fibrous vegetables, not more than the right amount of wholegrain foods, polyunsaturated fats(fish oils, olive oil, grapeseed oil, sunflower oil at the worst), and cut out your saturated fats, simple carbohydrates and bleached grains. Then hit the CV/aerobic exercise thing at a calorie deficit for as long as you can stand it, while maybe taking supplements that reduce muscle loss and promote fat loss to help you along.

But there's no easy way that you can lose stomach fat and love handles without suffering a bit in the process.


----------



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

I'm not looking to get abs...just looking to get to where I was a year ago. I weigh 180 now, looking to get to 170ish.

I'll have to check out the Insanity and P90X.


----------



## scorpio83 (Jun 21, 2011)

Regular cardio in any form (150 mins a week), smaller portions, slightly increased protein content in meals for satiety and snacking on low energy density foods (fruit, low fat yogurts etc...). Good luck.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Cardio and diet, mostly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Cardio and diet, mostly.


....and NO PAXIL :fall

Everybody here knows I exercise. I don't eat the greatest, but I do like vegetables. Paxil messes with the metabolism something awful. I am about 25-30 pounds heavier than without it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt helps burn belly fat and overall body fat. There was a study done by university of tennessee saying that men who ate three servings a yogurt a day lost 60 percent more belly fat than men who didnt eat yogurt.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Any way you can achieve a caloric deficit will do it.

I use the app "Lose it!" on my Iphone which lets you know for your particular weight what your caloric intake needs to be to achieve your desired goal weight.

However, if you don't have that app just look online and you should be able to find some site that will let you know how much you need to eat to lose weight after you enter in your height, current weight, sex and age.

Then when you figure that out, count your calories and never eat more than that in a day, and excercise a good 5-6 days a week, whether it's running or any other kind of excercise that really burns fat.

Stick to lean protein like chicken and fish, vegetables that are high in fiber, Yogurt, stuff like that, and keep away from most carbs. Not just beer, don't eat pizza, don't eat bread, don't eat pasta, none of that stuff.

Also, if you want to go the more extreme rout, I have lost lots of weight by running or excercising in the morning before I have eaten anything because then you are burning off the fat from the day before, and something people REALLY don't like doing...which is running at night after dinner and going to bed without eating, then waking up the next morning and running again before eating.

That way you attack your fat reserves from both angles, but really you shouldn't need to do that.

I bet if you eat less than 2,000 calories a day, even if it's just like 1,950, run 2-3 miles a day 5-6 days a week, and only eat lean protein, fibrous vegetables, and some eggs and yogurt and low fat nuts like almonds and only a little bit of fruit, you will lose the weight in no time and probably be 165lbs within about 3 months and 170lbs within about 2 months.

However, if you ever start to feel really weak on any excercise regimin than you need to eat something, don't starve yourself.

Remember, carbs make you retain water...if you eat pizza the night before you might wake up 2lbs heavier and it might not be fat it might just be water.

I bet if you just eat lean vegetables and protein and run for 3 days that you will lose 2-3 pounds of water in no time as you are probably carrying a lot of water weight right now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....and NO PAXIL :fall
> 
> Everybody here knows I exercise. *I don't eat the greatest*, but I do like vegetables. Paxil messes with the metabolism something awful. I am about 25-30 pounds heavier than without it.


There is your problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca said:


> There is your problem.


But, I don't eat bad either. Paxil is going to put weight on no matter what I do.

I run about 36km a week and was still 20 pound heavier with Paxil. Celexa was the same way. When I got off the meds, the weight came off and I didn't even change what I ate.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Cutting out dairy and glutin can help.

I've lost ton's of water weight I've been looking leaner and more cut.


----------



## cliffclavin (May 21, 2013)

I think part of it is just bad genetics on my part. I have a decent looking face and am tall, but I've always had a skinny fat body. Even when I was scrawny/boney when I was younger, I didn't have a flat stomach and my body was soft and I could tell that it was only a matter of time before I put on a gut.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Antidepressants in general can do terrible things to your body.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

The subject of weight loss is pretty complicated and can't be given much justice in a thread post. I would go out and buy The Paleo Diet by Lauren Cordain. I live on a low carb version of the paleo diet since I'm pretty carb sensitive. Also, ever since I started living on a paleo diet I've been shredded. This diet just makes sense.

Here's the best advice I can give in a thread post as to how to loose weight.
1) Eat a moderate to moderately low amount of food. If you eat too little, you'll just burn up your muscles and put your metabolism at a stand still.
2) Make your diet protein based. It's best if you eat the same number of grams of protein as your lean body weight in pounds
3) Eat a descent amount of fat. Eating fat doesn't make you fat. Eat alot of monunsaturated fat. Avoid saturated fat and polyunsaturated omega 6. So, olive oil is a good choice.
4) Keep your carbs low. Avoid starches and sugars. Get most of your carbs from vegetables and fruit, but watch how much fruit you eat and what types. some can be damn sugary.
5) Lift weights. Interval training such as weiht lifting has been shown in study after study to be far superior to jogging, or other moderatley intense exercises done for long periods, at burning body fat

Essentially, eat a lean protein at every meal along with some vegetables. Make sure your getting some good fat in there too. If you do this, you'll start leaning up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris John said:


> The subject of weight loss is pretty complicated and can't be given much justice in a thread post. I would go out and buy The Paleo Diet by Lauren Cordain. I live on a low carb version of the paleo diet since I'm pretty carb sensitive. Also, ever since I started living on a paleo diet I've been shredded. This diet just makes sense.
> 
> Here's the best advice I can give in a thread post as to how to loose weight.
> 1) Eat a moderate to moderately low amount of food. If you eat too little, you'll just burn up your muscles and put your metabolism at a stand still.
> ...


Good post. I agree with the muscle building. Just one pound of muscle burns 50 calories sitting down. So 6 pounds of muscle would burn 300 calories doing nothing. The thing about food is that its soo expensive. Its pretty rediculous imo. If I could I would buy pretty much of everything. Much of my weight is depression/stress eating though and I find it more mental than a physical challenge.


----------



## DavidGriffin (Feb 5, 2014)

Cardio exercises is good but is was more stretchable or high intensity exercises any one guide what is best way to lose love handles fast.

​


----------

